# Need advice on Pet carriers for airlines



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

if you buy a soft-sided carrier, like a sherpa bag, it will squish down when placed under the seat. a dog will usually lie down to fit the space once in the bag and placed under the seat. check out the sherpa bag website (sherpapet.com) for a bit more info. not necessarily recommending a sherpa bag, just suggesting that because of their target purpose, they have some valuable info re airlines, etc.

p.s. if the breeder is willing, once you decide on a bag, you may want to send it to her lined with the regular liner and a used tshirt for the pup to get used to both the bag and your scent. just a thought.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

We flew with our small poodle a few times, and, frankly, found that the interpretation and enforcement of the rules varies between airlines and airports, making it difficult to know what set-ups will work where. 

We used the 8.5" soft sided carrier, and our dog couldn't stand up in it, but he could lay down happily and the combined weight of dog and carrier was well under the 20 lb limit. We've seen many similar sized dogs in airports in Canada... not many dogs are less than 8.5" tall at the top of their heads when standing up, but many dogs weighing less than 20 pounds travel carry-on in soft-sided bags. Because my dog couldn't stand up and turn around, I wouldn't have wanted to have him in the carrier for very long flights, but for flights of 1.5 - 2.5 hours, I felt it was fine. He also just slept, and never seemed stressed out by the arrangement. On several flights, the people sitting beside us were shocked to find out that we'd had a dog flying with us when we eventually got off the plane, because he'd been so quiet during the flight that they'd never noticed him. 

On one airline we used this arrangement several times and had no problems. On another airline, we very nearly missed our flight once because the desk attendant thought my dog was too tall and didn't want to let us on (many tears, panicked phone calls, and some understanding from another attendant saved the day, but it wasn't fun).

Before and after the flight, we kept our dog out of the carrier and held him. I carried him through the airports, held him on my lap, and carried him through security (outside of the carrier), and didn't have any problems. I've seen people walking their small dogs through airports, too, but I know that the rules at most airports don't really allow this, and I wouldn't necessarily assume I'd be able to take my dog out of the carrier at all (but it's a bonus if you can and nobody gives you grief over it).

Another thing: I would not have wanted to try to squish a bag any taller than the 8.5" bag under the seat; even that size bag took some wiggling to get it to fit.

If I was ever trying to travel carry on with a pet again, I would go to the airport with the dog and carrier several days ahead of time, have an airline supervisor sign a letter that indicates (s)he's looked at the dog and carrier, and has judged it to be in compliance with the rules, and has guaranteed that I'll be able to board my specific flights with my dog in the carry-on bag. That way you wouldn't be at the whim of a desk attendant who may interpret the rules differently than the last person.

Good luck with your new puppy and your travel arrangements!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

If you get a soft carrier that opens at the front and the top, couldn't you carry the puppy with her head sticking out the top when you are walking around? And perhaps you could put the carrier on your lap after takeout with her head through the opening so she can sit up occasionally. Laying down, the puppy should fit fine.

Does the airline you are using recommend any particular brand of carrier?

Can you pick up the puppy at 8 weeks when she will be a little smaller?

Just some things to think about.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i just went to the sherpapet site as i haven't visited in a long time. they now have a program with some of the airlines in the u.s and canada that may help with boarding issues.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

When we flew the pugs to Alaska, they were over the weight limits. I think Dino weighed 23 pounds and Butch around 25. They did fine though it was a tight fit. Both slept the whole way. I don't think the people in the security line were dog savvy enough to look at them and say, hey! that dog is over the weight limit. Anyways, they were strict on the rules of staying on the floor and not unzipping the carrier, but the weight/size rules were not enforced. A pug does weigh a lot for it's size...they are very sturdy.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

The breeder won't let her go until ten weeks. I like the idea of the bag with the top that opens so she can put her head through it. I'll look for one like that - then she can stretch out. 
From what everyone is saying, I can surmise its a case of who you end up dealing with, if they are kind and nice, or rigid and go by the book.
I might go to the airport and talk to someone about bags first. I guess I will just have to hope coming back I get someone nice on the return flight.
I hate to fly, and I'm nervous and restless so when I have to take a trip, I usually go off in the quietest emptiest corner in the terminal to wait so that will be best this time. I can hope that people will be more kindly about a little puppy, fingers crossed.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

susang, seriously, take a look at the sherpapet site. there is a boarding pass program that has been worked out with several of the airlines. if one of the airlines is yours, it could help cut down on the hassle. obviously the airlines have agreed to lend their names (and logos) to this because it helps them, too, by taking some of the pressure off passenger agents at check in.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

We will be flying with our new puppy in two weeks, I ordered a "sleepypod air" carrier and had it shipped directly to our breeder. We are flying with air canada, I was told the carrier only has to be under the seat in front on take off and landing. The pup must stay in the carrier but I can put it on my lap during the flight.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Just two more weeks how exciting. Hope you take some pictures so we can see your new puppy. Have a great flt..


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

SusanG said:


> I will be picking up a 10 week old mini next month, flying to Colorado and back to NY with her. I'm having a hard time figuring out what size carrier to buy. At 10 weeks, the puppy should be about 8" at the shoulder. Airlines indicate the bag can be no higher than 8.5 inches or so, and it has to fit under the seat in front, can't take the dog out the whole trip and it must be able to stand in the bag. It seems to me the small bag which is about 8.5" high is going to be too small and the large or medium which is 10-11" high is not going to fit. Does anyone have experience with traveling in coach? Do the 10-11" bags compress a little so it would fit under the seat? At least in that way, once its taken out between flights and before and after, there is more room for her.


I flew Aven (standard poodle) back from the breeder when I got her at 10 weeks and I used a large SturdiBag. It worked great. I shipped the bag to the breeder a couple weeks before and she got her used to the bag so she was comfortable in it. You can buy liners to put over the bottom of the bag in case they have an accident, which I did. She was a very tight fit at that age and I couldn't get her entirely under the seat in either of the 2 flights I had to take on the trip but luckily did not have an issue with the flight attendants (she was mostly under - I had booked window seats and kind of hid the sticking out part with my legs over the edge). However, there was no way I would have been permitted to take her out of the carrier. I did unzip the top slightly in the corner once I was seated so I could pet her if she was restless but she was quite good on both flights, never made a peep. She was very good the entire time of the trip. My connecting flight was delayed several hours and I had to take her outside the airport again to potty in the interim and go back through security all over again so she went through security 3 times on the trip being taken out of the bag so I could carry her through with me and then being put back in. You should be able to use a medium size bag with a mini with no problem and should be able to get the bag under the seat without issue. I did get stopped at the jetway going into one of the planes and the bag was looked at for size. Fortunately she was laying down at the time and I showed that the bag top could be pushed down and they let me continue. At least that was on the last flight of the trip so I didn't have to worry the whole flight if I was going to have to be looked at again at the next one and possibly have any issues getting on.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Another recommendation for the SturdiBag - there is blog "dog jaunt" that has wonderful reviews and helpful tips with all things dog travel. We went with the large SturdiBag and have never been questioned and travel frequently. Best of luck!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your advice. I just bought a large sturdibag. I go to pick up the puppy in just three or four weeks!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

So very excited for you, SusanG !! From what I've read, you can't go wrong with Sturdibag. I'm on my third Sherpa and it's great; may go to Sturdibag next time.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Susan,

Glad to see you went with the large Sturdibag, I think you will be very happy with it! Try and ship it to the breeder so she can get the pup used to being in it before the trip and I suggest buying the liners as I mentioned to you in our PM's.


----------



## realrellim (Dec 12, 2014)

So exciting! You shouldn't have any trouble with a puppy on a leash inside the airport at Denver. I've seen plenty of people with dogs on leashes, including a mini who boarded our plane on a leash when we flew out of Denver at Thanksgiving. He was a therapy dog, and I think that's how he avoided the carrier. He was also a large mini, but apparently did fine under the seat.

Good luck!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Susan, the large sturdibag will be more then adequate for a 10 week old mpoo! They really do squish down. It squished small enough to fit in a suitcase (tried to disassemble but it was a pain in the rear) and popped back up when I unpacked it.

Just a side note about the size. If you pup is a normal sized mpoo, about 14" at the shoulder and 15lbs., he may not fit. Luce is 12" at the shoulder and weighs less then 12lbs. She did fit, as long as she curled up, laying straight brought her nose to the end. Also, the bag measurements are the outer dimensions. Once the the cushion and bottom board are inserted you lose about 1 1/2 - 2"!! It won't be an issue with a little puppy, only when it is full grown.

Best wishes for a safe journey and hope the crew are all dog lovers


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

*Thanks Luce!*

Yes, I think the sturdibag will work fine for the puppy, who will be a little under 10 weeks old. It seems a shame I won't get to use it more than a few times before she won't fit. Fortunately, we kept two hard sided crates from when Callie was a puppy so Molly can use the smaller one, then move up to the bigger one. Callie decided a couple of years ago that she didn't want to sleep in a crate any longer, so we're all set. I sure wish there was a way to travel with larger pets. As you said, once they are 14" they won't fit under the seat. We haven't traveled except by car since we got Callie simply because we don't want to leave her home, and can't fly with her. I would never put her in cargo. I think its outrageous that the airlines charge to carry on a pet, when, in fact, that space under the seat is free if you just put a suitcase there!


----------

